# SSA Telephone number



## mylabs (Jul 8, 2020)

i heard that there is a number that u can call SSA in the embassy, does anyone know the number?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

mylabs said:


> i heard that there is a number that u can call SSA in the embassy, does anyone know the number?


Hi Mylabs and welcome to the forum.


IMPORTANT INFORMATION: Due to the enhanced community quarantine in the Philippines, operations in the Federal Benefits Unit will be significantly limited. This includes the suspension of phone service and all appointments until further notice. Please direct all correspondence to [email protected] and avoid sending multiple emails, as this will cause further delays. said.



The Federal Benefits Unit (FBU) in Manila provides services for the Social Security Administration (SSA) and other federal benefit agencies to customers in the Philippines and over 40 other countries in the Asia-Pacific Region. Please refer to SSA’s website for a list of countries and the location of their servicing Federal Benefits Unit.

The FBU is unable to answer inquiries related to visas, passports, registrations of birth, voting, and the Internal Revenue Service (IRS). Please visit the Embassy Sections and Agencies page for assistance in contacting the appropriate section.

All services provided are free of charge and include:

Taking claims for entitlement to all types of Social Security benefits, including retirement, survivors, disability and lump sum death payment
Processing applications for new or replacement Social Security cards
Processing all post-entitlement issues, including foreign enforcement questionnaire, change of address, direct deposit enrollment, non-receipt of check issues
Resolving earnings discrepancies
Assisting with Medicare enrollment and non-coverage issues
Link https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/social-security/



Just in case they open up here's the phone number, so even when they open they have limitations: 


You may call us at + 63-2-5301-2000 (Option 9) from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. (Manila Time) every Tuesday and Thursday, except on U.S. and Philippine Holidays.
Link https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/social-security/contact/


----------

